# High Pressure CO2 setup



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a high pressure setup in one of my 55 gallon tanks, and I want to run it into my other tank as well. Can I safely do this?

Right now CO2 runs out the tank > regulator > solenoid > reactor > filter output line

I was thinking of putting a t fitting in the line between the solenoid and the reactor and running line to the other tank with a needle valve and a bubble counter along the way.

What is a good site to buy the parts or what type of local store would carry them? Tubing, needle valve, t-fitting


----------

